# The dreaded pricing thread...



## EdpPhotography (Feb 6, 2018)

Let me begin by stating that I understand how pricing works  it's not uniform. A number of factors are considered. Geographic location. Type of phptography. The client. How the images are used. On and on. So I'm not looking for an exact concrete number her  just some general ideas for this new task.  I've been doing photography for over 10 years but this is the first request like this I've had.   Hilton hotels has contacted me to capture thwir newly renovated convention center at their local full scale river front hotel here in southwest Arizona. The images are to be used for fliers and websites, etc to "sell" the convention center for events.  I've done basic real estate photography for homes but not this. 

I know this is limited info for you to help me out but I'm on my phone at the moment. Any help is appreciated


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2018)

That should be priced out at <cost of production> + <licencing> ; I would probably be in to a job like that for about $1500 in production and $1500/year in licencing per image.  That said, in this day and age, your chances of getting that are slim to none.  I would ask them what their budget is for the project, add 15% and if you're happy with that and they accept, take the job.  If not... walk away.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 6, 2018)

For pricing I usually go with Factor Pricing. When I compare this to Actual Costs the Factor is usually around 2.5 to 3 (using the factor on base salaries).  I think Tirediron gave some reasonable numbers. I would go with 25% extra at the start, if they are really interested they will want to negotiate the price.

For customers like this I have had to show my Workers Comp and Liability Insurance when doing the set-up as a Supplier in their system, and payment terms are usually 30 or 60 days from delivery.


----------

